# bad vibration on a 95 ford F250



## akajeremyk98 (Nov 23, 2004)

i have a 95 ford f250 whenever you press the gas and get over 25 it vibrates really bad even with the plow on I've had the tires balanced and rotated any other ideas on what it could be or what i should do? or does anyone else have this problem with the vibration??


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

akajeremyk98 said:


> i have a 95 ford f250 whenever you press the gas and get over 25 it vibrates really bad even with the plow on I've had the tires balanced and rotated any other ideas on what it could be or what i should do? or does anyone else have this problem with the vibration??


Ujoints and driveshaft alignment/straightness is the first thing you need to check


----------



## b2driver (Jul 22, 2004)

Probably wouldn't hurt to check the wheel bearings.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

b2driver said:


> Probably wouldn't hurt to check the wheel bearings.


Generally they will cause noise and not vibration to speak of.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Tarkus, mine was doing the same thing and it was the wheel bearing. They had locked up due to rust and ground down the axle end shaft also. EXPENSIVE!!


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

The Boss said:


> Tarkus, mine was doing the same thing and it was the wheel bearing. They had locked up due to rust and ground down the axle end shaft also. EXPENSIVE!!


There is a big diifence between wheel bearing noise and low level vibration and what I belive the poster is trying to express here. Plus bearings tend to degrade a lot slow than a ujoint can sometimes. Yours did not rust up and get noisy overnight unless truck is noisy to begin with I you never really heard it. .


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

Tarkus is right, Wheel bearings are noisy. My money is on U-joint. Could also be bent driveshaft, broken motor or transmission mount. Alignment will not help your problem, that only adjusts the way the vehicle tracks. Wheel balance is more high speed shake. Also a broken shock can cause wheel hop that will cause similar vibration.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

ksland said:


> Tarkus is right, Wheel bearings are noisy. My money is on U-joint. Could also be bent driveshaft, broken motor or transmission mount. Alignment will not help your problem, that only adjusts the way the vehicle tracks. Wheel balance is more high speed shake. Also a broken shock can cause wheel hop that will cause similar vibration.


Right on ksland, he has some kind of driveline problem and should start at joints and drive shaft alignment and straightness and work way back to engine and tranny mounts and such until cause it found


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Um, let's see here. It was vibrating real bad also.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

The Boss said:


> Um, let's see here. It was vibrating real bad also.


You must heavy a very noisy truck and got to the point the the wheel was wobbling because it wore so much for continued driving and you never heard it then because otherwise you can hear a bearing long before you can feel one.


----------



## b2driver (Jul 22, 2004)

The guy wasn't specific on where the vibration seemed to be coming from. There are many possibilities. How do you know he doesn't have the radio playing loudly and he can't hear wheel bearing noise? I simply mentioned wheel bearings because it is another place to look besides driveshaft and u-joint failure. Do I think it is wheel bearings? Probably not, you already mentioned my first guess, so other than u-joints and maybe an unbalanced tire, I would next check the wheel bearings for proper torque settings. To continually argue over this point indicates one of two things about you: either you always want to have the last word, or you feel the need to make useless posts to increase your post count thinking that at the end of the year you're going to get a prize.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

b2driver said:


> The guy wasn't specific on where the vibration seemed to be coming from. There are many possibilities. How do you know he doesn't have the radio playing loudly and he can't hear wheel bearing noise? I simply mentioned wheel bearings because it is another place to look besides driveshaft and u-joint failure. Do I think it is wheel bearings? Probably not, you already mentioned my first guess, so other than u-joints and maybe an unbalanced tire, I would next check the wheel bearings for proper torque settings. To continually argue over this point indicates one of two things about you: either you always want to have the last word, or you feel the need to make useless posts to increase your post count thinking that at the end of the year you're going to get a prize.


Useless posts? I would call dwelling on wheel bearings as the cause a useless post for someones "count"


----------



## proshare (Nov 7, 2004)

Bad bearings "_GROWL_ "
Driveshafts/u-joints "_VIBRATE_ " hehe...and then "_BANG_ "
Wait long enough & the problem will identify itself.


----------



## BJH Snow (Dec 18, 2003)

*Bad Vibration*

I had the same problem with my 96 F250 this spring it would vibrate at about 25mph and I found it was my rear u-joints. I went the long road by replacing the all tie rods, ball joints, shocks and then it was my u-joints.


----------



## ace911emt (Nov 27, 2004)

I also have a 95 F-250 with 139K had a vibration / replaced the Square tires! Then the u-joints also rebuilt the front end spring bushings upper and lower ball joints and bearings now she is new and drives like a dream. Till I break her this winter. The problem was square tires from the last owner and right side bearing was the noise. The tires were balanced 3 times until I did it my self and saw the tires bounce on the machine almost ½ inch why other did not see this is beyond me.


----------



## berkplowguy (Dec 15, 2004)

akajeremyk98 said:


> i have a 95 ford f250 whenever you press the gas and get over 25 it vibrates really bad even with the plow on I've had the tires balanced and rotated any other ideas on what it could be or what i should do? or does anyone else have this problem with the vibration??


Make sure your hubs arent locked and also check your front outer axle joints.


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*rim??*

i had the same problem it was two bent rims !!


----------

